# (SOLVED) Networking error -- eth0 does not exsist

## C8H10N4O2

Hi All

Just finished installing hardened 2006.0 with LVM2 (with much help from this forum, thank you).

on boot I get the following error:

```
Loading networking modules for eth0

  modules: iptunnel ifconfig dhcucd apipa

     ifconfig provides interface

     dhcpcd provides dhcp

Bringing up eth0

  configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

  dhcp

     eth0 does not exsist                                         [!!]
```

The connection works just fine when booting from the install CD; I copied /etc/resolv.conf over as instructed; what'd I do wrong!?     :Confused: Last edited by C8H10N4O2 on Fri May 12, 2006 11:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Look at lspci, lsmod and your kernel config. It seems you may have not compiled the driver for your nic.

----------

## C8H10N4O2

I looked at lsmod in both the chrooted and non-chrooted environment: libata ieee1394 and usbcore are the principal differences between the two - they're missing in chroot.

lspci says the ethernet controller isan Intel 82801DB, Pro/100 ve card; it came hardwired into the pc, an IBM NetVista.

How do I configure make.conf and/or menuconfig to get the proper modules installed & working inside my system?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Look at the output of the following:

```
grep -i e100 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

If you have

```
CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E100=m
```

one of the previous, the driver is built in kernel (y) or as a module (m). If you don't have that, you need to do

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

and then go to Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) and select Intel(R) PRO/100+ support  . You then need to build and install your kernel into /boot.

----------

## C8H10N4O2

I'm still getting the "eth0 does not exist error" after recompiling the kernel as suggested.  I ran grep again however and this time it came back with

```
config_e100=y
```

 however, ifconfig still shows only parameters for lo

I realize this is probably a "dumb as gum", N00b kind of problem, but I just don't have the experience with Linux to know where I should be looking for the breakdown.  

At this point I've managed to install a bootable system, one that utilizes LVMS no less; I just need to get passed this and a few other rough spots to have a fully working Linux installation so come on folks, stay with me just a little longer....     :Laughing: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

C8H10N4O2,

post the output of the following.

```
ifconfig -a
```

Are you sure that you're running the right kernel? 

```
# mount /boot

# ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

# ls -l /boot/<kernel-name>
```

Compare the files date and size.

----------

## C8H10N4O2

ifconfig -a contains

```
dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet   HWaddr C2:38:03:43:24:26

                          BROADCAST NOARP   MTU:1500   Metric:1

                          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

                          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

                          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

                          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)   TX bytes:0   (0.0 b)

lo                       Link encap:Local Loopback

                         inet addr:127.0.0.1   Mask:255.0.0.0

                         UP LOOPBACK RUNNING   MTU:16436   Metric:1

                         RX Packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

                         TX Packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

                         collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

                         RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

 returns "No such file or directory"; when I type 

```
# ls -l /boot
```

 I get:

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root             1 May   1 06:30 boot -> .

          -rw-r--r--r     1 root root   1975894 May   4 11:38 bzImage

          drwx------     2 root root       12288 May   1 05:23 lost+found
```

----------

## C8H10N4O2

Hello?

----------

## thepustule

well, ifconfig -a shows all available network interfaces, whether up or down.  The fact that you don't show eth0 means you don't have the NIC driver in your running kernel.

After you did the recompile, did you copy your new kernel into your boot so that it loads instead of the old one?  You really need to read the Gentoo manual section on installing your kernel.  The fact that you are getting only a file named bzImage when you list the contents of /boot is cause for concern.  It also means you aren't following the instructions in the manual.  So the first indication is that even though you have built a new kernel, you're still booting the old one.  But there are other worries about this.  Where is grub?  How is your system booting?

if you type 

```
mount
```

 do you see the /boot volume mounted?  If not, then you have copied that bzImage file into /boot without mounting the /boot volume first, and you will have problems mounting it in the future because the mount point is no longer empty.

----------

## C8H10N4O2

I FIXED IT  :Exclamation: 

The problem turned out to be something simple (don't they always): I failed to update LILO after reconfiguring and thus, I was still booting off the old Kernel.

Lesson: If you're using LILO, remember to run DOLILO after you reconfigure your Kernel or, goto /sbin/lilo and update the old boot file to point at the new Kernel.

 :Arrow:  BIG thanks to jmbsvicetto and thepustule (gross username but good advice) -- if it wasn't for your help I'd still be networkless and using my wifes' bug farm of a laptop -- everytime it hiccuped I'd get   :Twisted Evil:  for the rest of the evening!

Regards,

James Rasmussen

----------

